# Last Chance to Reason tabs?



## HyperShade (May 17, 2011)

I am in love with Upload Complete. Any idea what tuning they play? I'm gonna take a guess and assume there are no tabs for them currently seeing as how search revealed nothing.


----------



## Sikthness (May 17, 2011)

Crazy, I was just about to make a thread about this. We need some LCTR tabs asap, esp The Apotheosis


----------



## brutalwizard (May 17, 2011)

they play on 7s in b standard, 

and i have been sounding out temp files


----------



## HyperShade (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Brutal... I'll see if I can get something out of Upload Complete.


----------



## WillVol (Jun 13, 2011)

Yess, this is so necessary. I actually tried to get a thread going on Ultimate Guitar about this band/tabs for them, one guy said he's been working out a few of them. I think he might be posting them soon so maybe keep an eye out; 
UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Last Chance to Reason

Also, for Upload Complete, this video somewhat helps for reference;

Although it's still crazy hard to figure out! Good luck


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't have tabs for you but I can tell you this stuff is gonna be pretty challenging. I've been jamming their album for awhile and I can say I truly don't understand some of the odd meters, although I have memorized them.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 14, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> We need some LCTR tabs asap, esp The Apotheosis



This.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 14, 2011)

i am going to ask them about notation on thursday, so exited to see them.


and temp files cover soon, maybe a guitar pro if i can notate it correctly


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 14, 2011)

i am going to ask them about notation on thursday, so exited to see them.


and temp files cover soon, maybe a guitar pro if i can notate it correctly


EDIT idk why it double posted


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Never heard of these guys until I saw them live. Awesome band, would love to see some of their stuff tabbed out.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 24, 2011)

i talked to aj at length when they were here, and i am finishing up temp files and he talked about helping me Finnish it so expect it to be done somewhere in the near future


----------



## Bouvre (Oct 25, 2011)

any updates on posting LCTR tabs?


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a tab for Upload Complete from when I auditioned. Shoot me a PM and I'll get it to you


----------



## AJ Harvey (Nov 11, 2011)

This is AJ from Last Chance to Reason. I Upload Complete tabbed out. I have it in tiff format and probably midi. Im also giving lessons on tour right now if anyone is knows anyone who is interested.


----------



## Darkmek (Jan 10, 2012)

News from the hell? Nobody?


----------



## Darkmek (Jan 10, 2012)

AJ Harvey said:


> This is AJ from Last Chance to Reason. I Upload Complete tabbed out. I have it in tiff format and probably midi. Im also giving lessons on tour right now if anyone is knows anyone who is interested.



Yhea, come in italy and we can talk about that


----------



## Stamm (Jan 11, 2012)

portal please


----------



## Fiction (Sep 3, 2013)

Bump because Level 3 is out and it's kicking my ass!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Dec 23, 2013)

sorry for the necrobump guys, but level 2-3 rule and i really want that upload complete tab haha


----------



## jsl2h90 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry to double post, just made this. Stupid webcam wont record the music playing in the background for some reason.


----------

